
My first iOS game without using an engine hit #1 RPG - gok2
Hey HN,<p>We’ve been working on Dawn of Crafting for 1.5 years with my brother. We’ve just launched version 1.0 and its being featured in a lot of countries on the App Store. It hit #1 RPG in a few countries like Sweden and #2 in UK.<p>We&#x27;re also part of YC&#x27;s Startup School.<p>Its built completely by using Native Swift and the library EZSwiftExtensions. Feel free to ask any questions regarding development.<p>This game is for people who like to craft. If you enjoy ancient themes and building humanity from nothing into a great civilization hands on, then Dawn of Crafting is for you.<p>Banner: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;QlvkRqW.png<p>Trailer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=MGZnoE4RRhM<p>Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dawnofcrafting.com&#x2F;<p>Trending on Product Hunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;topics&#x2F;games<p>App Store Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;dawn-of-crafting&#x2F;id1067104191<p>Subreddit: &#x2F;r&#x2F;DawnOfCrafting<p>Android Sign Up Form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSefFspMF37_pzemM3ZPxlhYHa9Kp-SnqqtrpS24jJ5r86IqiQ&#x2F;viewform<p>Web Sign Up Form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLScOM5UrgalJM6fUAB-nkMzK4ACrTJIK27k638VDsMW7u54CZg&#x2F;viewform<p>Feel free to leave feedback on anything.
======
nocturnae
This game has amazing replayability! Totally worth the money... and the time
I've sunk into it.

------
akifyaldir
Look good!

------
emrehan
I enjoy this game very much, thanks!

------
tuncertirnavali
looks like deep and enjoyable

